# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  أحوال صوم يوم السبت

## أم أبي التراب

*قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله :
"وليعلم أن صيام يوم السبت له أحوال:
*الحال الأولى:أن يكون في فرضٍ كرمضان أداء ، أو قضاءٍ ،وكصيام الكفارة،وبدل هدي التمتع ،ونحو ذلك،فهذا لا بأس به ما لم يخصه بذلك معتقدا أن له مزية.
*الحال الثانية:أن يصوم قبله يوم الجمعة فلا بأس به ؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لإحدى أمهات المؤمنين وقد صامت يوم الجمعة "أصمتِ أمس؟" قالت : لا،قال : "أتصومين غدا ؟" قالت : لا ، قال"فأفطري".
فقوله "أتصومين غدا ؟"يدل على جواز صومه مع الجمعة .
*الحال الثالثة:أن يصادف صيام أيام مشروعة  كأيام البيض ويوم عرفة ، ويوم عاشوراء ، وستة أيام من شوال لمن صام رمضان ،  وتسع ذي الحجة فلا بأس ، لأنه لم يصمه لأنه يوم السبت ، بل لأنه من الأيام  التي يشرع صومها .
*الحال الرابعة:أن يصادف عادة كعادة من يصوم  يوما ويفطر يوما فيصادف يوم صومه يوم السبت فلا بأس به ، كما قال النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم لما نهى عن تقدم رمضان بصوم يوم أو يومين" إلا رجلاً كان يصوم صومًا فليصمه " ، وهذا مثله .
*الحال الخامسة:أن يخصه بصوم تطوع فيفرده بالصوم ، فهذا محل النهي إن صح الحديث في النهي عنه " انتهى

t.me/Ghaith_r 		*

----------

